# Fastener Technology



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres Dan Anderson again on bolts and fasteners. Just a refresher.

In the Shop: Fastener Technology | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Excellent info. I always wondered what "8.8" meant on a metric bolt.


----------

